# وصلة الدفاع المدني ... باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثاني من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

وصلة الدفاع المدني

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 و nfpa 14 إصدار 2010 ..

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

الموضوع السابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448055.html​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2014)

تنبيه : الفرق بين الاصدار 2010 و2013 بالنسبة لوصلة الدفاع المدني هو فقط التغير في رقم البنود ...


----------



## amrhawash (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه بالتوفيق وللامام دائما


----------



## drmady (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم *riyadh1* 
ونفع بك وبعلمك ، وجزاك الله خيرا ولك دعوة فى الحرم المكي 

وبرجاء لو كان لديك رد على استفساري موضوع تسليم وفحص دائرة اطفاء الحريق طبقا NFPA13 ان يفيدنى في ذلك مع ذكر الدليل او مثال على ذلك Testing Procedure 

​ودة لينك الموضوع عالملتقي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448032.html


----------



## nofal (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2014)

drmady قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم *riyadh1*
> ونفع بك وبعلمك ، وجزاك الله خيرا ولك دعوة فى الحرم المكي
> 
> وبرجاء لو كان لديك رد على استفساري موضوع تسليم وفحص دائرة اطفاء الحريق طبقا NFPA13 ان يفيدنى في ذلك مع ذكر الدليل او مثال على ذلك Testing Procedure
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أخي لدعوتك

أما بخصوص سؤالك فلو قرات في الكتاب الذي نشرته في هذا الموضوع وفي الصفحة العاشرة منه, عند ذكر اختبار المواسير .. في البند 1 .. ستجد جوابك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم ، ولو امكن تدرج لى نموذج Testing Procedure ضرورى واكون شاكر لك وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## Nile Man (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير مجهود مميز
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hikal007 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس رياض مجهود محمود و مميز ننتظر المزيد من العطاء جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hassanaiy (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود يستحق الشكر مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب ايضا


----------



## mohamed baz (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## sharaf911 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يكرمك


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الثاني من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*أكرمك الله مادمت أنت بهذا الكرم وجزاك الله خيرا وأعناك دائما على الخير*


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ... مجهودات روعة


----------



## ali&anas (16 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم فرج عن أهل حمص ما أهمهم وأغمهم
اللهم فرج عن أهل سورية ما أهمهم وأغمهم​


----------



## Baha addin (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.ms5 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abo3mmar (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزال الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## abo3mmar (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي رياض
بارك الله بك


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (15 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## medom (24 مايو 2015)

الله يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عمر طلعت (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmed_20 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saleh000000 (5 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بار الله بكم وبأعمالكم وجعلها الله لكم نوراً وزيادة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أبريل 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

